# Pre Paid Sim Cards for iPhone



## milly26 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello,

Im moving to Dubai in about 7 weeks and currently looking into the phone situation. I currently have an iPhone and was wondering if there are simcards available which have a data option so i can log onto emails, facebook etc. Anyone know what the best is get to get?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Etisalat do a pre pay option of AED149 per month for 1Gb of data


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

How come you suggest Etisalat and not Du? Does Du stink??


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

AndreaMarshall said:


> How come you suggest Etisalat and not Du? Does Du stink??


Du's network signal is still weaker than Etisalat's.

For internet they're pretty much the same.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Du's pre paid internet packages were cheaper than Etisalat's last time I looked. For AED 100 per month I get all the data I need for my iPhone. Sounds like Etisalat is AED 49 but Etisalat's call quality is much better than Du's.


----------



## jayomcd (May 21, 2010)

Are there jst 2 mobile phone networks to chose from?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yep, 2. That's it


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

AndreaMarshall said:


> How come you suggest Etisalat and not Du? Does Du stink??


Because my wife has the Etisalat package, hence I knew the price :eyebrows:


----------

